# Can original VW upholstery be bought?



## VRTT (Jun 4, 2004)

I was wondering if there is a place thats sell upholstery thats original, I have a 99 drivers seat in rough condition and I like replace it. It pretty hard to hunt down a new cond seat nowadays, anyone?


----------



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

yes you can go to the dealer and get replacement upholstery but i highly doubt you will wanna pay the price that they will charge you.....


----------

